# Fluval Fx5 or ProClear pro 300 wet/dry



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got 125gal tank and it will have 10 1" natts in it (eventually 4 natts and 4 terns) I can get a Fx5 for $125 or a ProClear pro 300 wet/dry fo $200. What one do you think i should buy?

If either one is not gonna be enough filtration by itself should I go with the Fx5 and get another fx5?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

never had wet/dry but I love my FX5s.
is $125 brand new or used?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

I love my Fx5, for a 125 gallon tank i think a Fx5 is plentyyyy of filtration. i would just use a aquaclear or marineland for mech filter. just my 2 cents


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a pro clear 300 and it has been great!!

With a sump you have more versatility IMO.

I am in the process of rebuilding my 125 PC300 setup with a 57W Aqua UV Sterilizer and multiple returns with valves.

The 300 has a HUGE bio chamber as well the benefits of wet/dry filtration.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Does the wet-dry come with everything (pump, hoses, bio-balls, over flowa ect,,) if not the for sure the fx5 and for that price were are you getting it?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The fx5 for $125 was sold when I called so I can get one on ebay for $220. The proclear doesn't have an overflow. here's a pic


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im not a fan of wet/drys only because of the evaporation that happens
my fx5s are great but i dont have huge bio load on my tanks....1 rhom per tank
so i have only 1 filter per tank.

if you dont mind filling your wet/dry every other day, then go for it, but they are 
a pain imo


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

assclown said:


> im not a fan of wet/drys only because of the evaporation that happens
> my fx5s are great but i dont have huge bio load on my tanks....1 rhom per tank
> so i have only 1 filter per tank.
> 
> ...


So 1 fx5 on a 125gal with 8-10 natts. Enough filtration?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

brian519 said:


> im not a fan of wet/drys only because of the evaporation that happens
> my fx5s are great but i dont have huge bio load on my tanks....1 rhom per tank
> so i have only 1 filter per tank.
> 
> ...


So 1 fx5 on a 125gal with 8-10 natts. Enough filtration?
[/quote]
load it up with bio max or scrubbies which ever you decided and maybe add an emp
400 if you wanted.....set up what you have, assuming the tank is cycled, check water
perameters and see if you have a decrease or rise in nitrates, when you set up your
filter, give it some time to age (cycle) it has to load up with bacteria

you might be adding another hob filter but do the testing before you run out and buy
another filter

i forgot.....how big are they? or are you thinking long term?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Right now they're only 1.5" so I'm thinking long term. I have a spare AQ 500 so I'm gonna hook that up too. Or would another canister be better?


----------

